# Comoy's Christmas pipe



## jumpinj (Oct 20, 2009)

I recently bought a small lot of pipes, one of them is a Comoy's 1985 christmas pipe. I just finished cleaning it up, it looks pretty decent, now I'm wondering if it would be better to keep it (to smoke), or to sell it. Does the collectible value outweigh the pipe's value as a smoker? Would a series pipe (like a "christmas" or "pipe of the year") be a higher end pipe then a regular production pipe, or is it just a sales gimmick?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

If you had an unsmoked complete set of their Christmas pipes from the early days (I'm thinking '76-85 or so) it would be worth a lot of money. But the individual ones won't allow you to retire, unfortunately. I'd just smoke the thing. When I inspected such a set many years ago, my conclusion is that they were fine pipes but not any better than their normal run of pipes. But if you paid less than around $75 for an '85 Christmas pipe and it's in good shape, you probably got yourself a heck of a deal.



jumpinj said:


> I recently bought a small lot of pipes, one of them is a Comoy's 1985 christmas pipe. I just finished cleaning it up, it looks pretty decent, now I'm wondering if it would be better to keep it (to smoke), or to sell it. Does the collectible value outweigh the pipe's value as a smoker? Would a series pipe (like a "christmas" or "pipe of the year") be a higher end pipe then a regular production pipe, or is it just a sales gimmick?


----------



## jumpinj (Oct 20, 2009)

I got a nice deal on it. I bought three pipes with a stand from ebay for about $15 (with shipping). Two of the pipes turned out to be real decent, this comoy and an edwards handmade. Lucky day for me!


----------



## levallois (Oct 14, 2009)

I would love to see photos but I see you in your probation period too.


----------



## jumpinj (Oct 20, 2009)

So I decided that I had better try the comoy's pipe out before I decided to sell it or not, and I'm glad I did. 
I've got some decent pipes (a couple old hardcastles, an irish second, a savinelli, a la strada, a melody (gbd second)), but I think this comoy blew them all away! It smokes very well, almost effortlessly.
The size seemed a little small at first but is actually about perfect for the 1792 flake I was smoking tonight.


----------

